# violin tuition



## neily (Jun 27, 2012)

Hello everyone

I live in Dubai and would love to learn the violin. Does anyone know who I can contact for private [not too expensive!] tuition? 

thank you for your help

Neil


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

neily said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I live in Dubai and would love to learn the violin. Does anyone know who I can contact for private [not too expensive!] tuition?
> 
> ...



I would go over to the Gold and Diamond Park and check out a couple of the music institutes there. I think there are two of them.

-md000/Mike


----------



## Mickay (Jul 4, 2012)

Depends where you live. I'm taking violin class every weekend at Brooklyn melodies in Meadows village. They charge AED150/class (normal rate). Got a great teacher too!
Some may offer cheap class but can't guarantee you'll learn.


----------

